# Hilfe! Freehand Vorlage/dokument



## monkeydisco (8. Januar 2005)

Wie oder womit kann ich kann ein eine als Dokument gespeicherte Datei wiederherstellen?
Die Vorlage ist futsch. Lediglich eine 1 kb (?!) große, als fh10 gekennzeichnete Datei ist geblieben.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. Januar 2005)

Nein, ich glaube nicht, dass ich jetzt hier nachfrage, warum du unsere 
Antworten im Chat nicht glaubst. Nein, ich werde das sicher nicht fragen.


----------

